# Getting the "wet tung oil" look



## avi.kenny (Sep 1, 2018)

Hey, everyone! I'm a beginner woodworker and I made a bed frame out of white pine. I used a few coats of a homemade vinegar / steel wool stain and then applied two coats of pure tung oil (mixed 50/50 with citrus solvent). When the tung oil first goes on, the wood looks incredible. But when it dries, it dulls and feels a bit lackluster. I'm not sure if this has to do with the glossiness going away or something else.

So here's my question: how can I get that "wet tung oil" look to stay permanently?

P.S. I am trying to avoid petroleum-based products wherever possible for environmental/health reasons.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Pure Tung Oil takes a really long time to dry, so if you’re applying coats less than a week apart, you’re really just re-dissolving the previous coat. Also, Pure Tung Oil will never build much in the way of gloss. I did an experiment where I applied something like eight coats each a week apart and never got much gloss. 


Polymerized Tung Oil will build gloss. I’ve used the one below with great success. It does contain some thinner. 

http://www.sutherlandwelles.com/original.html


They also make a botanical version

http://www.sutherlandwelles.com/botanical.html


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

There are times when I want a wood carving, or a part of one, to be water wet glossy.

I got it. The rustic furniture shop down my street uses lots of it.
All diamond willow furniture, walking canes and hiking poles.
Easily and quickly applied with a cotton glove, they work in batches of 50 units at a time for canes.

MinWax Tung Oil Protective Finish is organic solvent based which you will reject.
Four coats a week apart. When you can't smell it, time for the next coat.

The first coat soaks in and goes sort of satin. NO SANDING.
Instead, use the flat-stranded, extra coarse steel wool to cut off any fuzzies that stick up.
It skates over the finish so nothing gets shredded like with sandpapers.
Fine steel wool is useless for this task.

For my damaged sense of balance, I have had relief the past couple of years,
walking with a DW cane that I bought from that local shop. TOPF finish, 4 coats.
I't harder and more dent proof than I expected.


----------



## avi.kenny (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks to both of you! This is extremely helpful. I think I'm going to try the botanical polymerized tung oil and see what happens.

Out of curiosity, what *is* polymerized tung oil (versus pure tung oil)? As in, what is done to the pure tung oil to make this other product? Is it just tung oil with a solvent added?


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

As I understand it, they use heat and some chemicals like metallic driers to accelerate the polymerization process. That way the oil cures faster, staying on the surface and allowing it to build gloss. Some “Tung Oil finishes” add resin or varnish, but Sutherland Welles says they don’t. (They seemed very willing to answer questions when I called)

By the way, thanks to the polymerization process, the finish in the can will begin to cure and turn to goo if the can is left half full. To avoid this, I add marbles to the can to displace the air. 

Also, rags soaked with drying oils are subject to spontaneous combustion. Make sure they’re disposed of properly. 

Please let us know how it goes.


----------

